# Mod_rewrite



## gsyi (3. Oktober 2004)

Kann jemand ein ausführigerer Tut zum Thema Mod_rewrite schreiben, der jetzige Mod_rewrite Tut  irgendwie ned bei mir, ich brauchs für ein cms


----------



## KristophS (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Mod_Rewrite hat nichts mit PHP zu tun!
Es ist ein mod der in deinem Apache Webserver eingebaut ist.
Versuche mal Google zu benutzen zum Thema "Mod Rewrite" findest du sicher weitere Codeschnipsel die funktionieren sollten.
Der Code aus dem Tutorial funktionierte bei mir uebrigens ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Oktober 2004)

Besorg dir mal die APACHE-Dokumentation, dort ist ein recht umfassender "URL-Rewriting-Guide" enthalten; welcher sich damit befasst


----------



## StefanR (3. Oktober 2004)

http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/sonstige/apache/htacc/


----------



## KoMtuR (3. Oktober 2004)

gab es nicht sogar hier ein Tutorial?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=21730

Ohne Suche sogar ^^


----------



## _voodoo (3. Oktober 2004)

@komtur: Ich denke dieses meinte er


----------



## gsyi (4. Oktober 2004)

_voodoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @komtur: Ich denke dieses meinte er



Jo diese Tut  ned bei mir


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Oktober 2004)

Und nun möchtest du, dass solange Tutorials verfasst werden, bis es bei dir hinhaut?

Es gibt hier eine Menge Threads zum Thema mod_rewrite, inspiziere diese, oder konkretisiere deine Problematik.



> Tut funzt irgendwie ned bei mir


 ....ist dabei genauso hilfreich wie das Posten der aktuellen Waldbrandwarnstufe.


----------



## _voodoo (4. Oktober 2004)

Er scheint nicht zu realisieren, dass das Wort f.u.n.z.t vom Board gefiltert wird.


----------



## KoMtuR (4. Oktober 2004)

gsyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann jemand ein ausführigerer Tut zum Thema Mod_rewrite schreiben, der jetzige Mod_rewrite Tut  irgendwie ned bei mir, ich brauchs für ein cms



Genau deswegen hatte ich den Link reingesetzt. Weil tut kommt von tun. Also deswegen 

Sorry für den unsinnigen Post. Wollt nur nochmal sagen, dass dieses Tutorial hier über mod_rewrite glaub ich bei keinem funktioniert. Bei mir ging es auch nie 

Aber zur Info.
Lass mal Zeile 2 weg und dann sollte es gehen


> 2 Options +FollowSymlinks


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

mod_rewrite ist sehr ausführlich auf der Apache Website http://www.apache.org beschrieben. Ebenfalls befinden sich dort Hinweise zu weiterführender Dokumentation.

@KoMtuR: Die Anleitung, die genannt wurde kratzt leider nur an der Oberfläche. Sie stellt falsche Assoziationen her und berücksichtigt nicht einmal den grundlegendsten Aspekt, nämlich, dass ein Modul erst geladen werden muss, damit es verwendet werden kann. Falsch erklärt ist auch, dass mit "RewriteEngine On" das Modul aktiviert wird (das muss nämlich schon vorher passieren) - sondern, wie es der Name sagt, die RewriteEngine aktiviert wird.



Gruss,
thoern


----------

